# how many maids are you allowed to have?



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

I have a nanny/maid living with us now. we sponsor her and all that. Her husband is about to lose his job in abu dabi and will need a job. I allready pay for a gardener and others to wash my vehicles. would it be possible to sponsor him as a second maid and have him take over those responsibilities ect..? 

so basically is it possible to sponsor 2 maids? we are a family of 4 and if the income matters that wouldnt be a problem.

thanks


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

bigdave said:


> I have a nanny/maid living with us now. we sponsor her and all that. Her husband is about to lose his job in abu dabi and will need a job. I allready pay for a gardener and others to wash my vehicles. would it be possible to sponsor him as a second maid and have him take over those responsibilities ect..?
> 
> so basically is it possible to sponsor 2 maids? we are a family of 4 and if the income matters that wouldnt be a problem.
> 
> thanks


what about me im waiting for you i will be your sex slave lol


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

fisting queen, thruster, sex slaves, what a forum!


----------



## Sumair (Aug 16, 2008)

bigdave said:


> I have a nanny/maid living with us now. we sponsor her and all that. Her husband is about to lose his job in abu dabi and will need a job. I allready pay for a gardener and others to wash my vehicles. would it be possible to sponsor him as a second maid and have him take over those responsibilities ect..?
> 
> so basically is it possible to sponsor 2 maids? we are a family of 4 and if the income matters that wouldnt be a problem.
> 
> thanks


You can sponsor , more than one maid , it depends on your family size, accommodation size and income.

After applying for sponsorship visa , you have to convince the officer that you really need another maid.

In my opinion , you will tell the truth to the immigration officer that because of job loss , and husband of your existing maid you want to sponsor, and you have work which is currently done by outsourcing. 

But again main criteria is your income / accommodation / family size.


Best Regards


----------

